

A Measurement Study of Google Play - kareemk
http://velvetpulse.com/2014/06/18/a-measurement-study-of-google-play/

======
kareemk
PlayDrone indexed and decompiled 1,100,000 Google Play applications. The
source revealed a lot of applications were including OAuth tokens in
applications (e.g. AWS tokens, FB tokens); a critical security hole. Very
interesting paper and presentation.

